
Show HN: RedditDaily – Top posts from your favorite subreddits emailed to you - extrafoo
https://redditdaily.co
======
deadcoder0904
Well someone made a similar thing that I am subscribed too [1]

It gives HN & Reddit top posts

[1]:
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSfyBQ_wEHbh00CcLotT...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSfyBQ_wEHbh00CcLotTIFQn9VwnxyoXjqkoKVO8OsP-
zI2Mtg/viewform#response=ACYDBNiUtd-
pQ2W2Ss4GJx8ivQT-D7yzRa9lWhpBykoeyzKJDBw8w_vHlGJxeeI)

------
wigglyjs
Looks interesting, not sure if you plan to monetize, but I'd be cautious of
Reddit's content policy

